# I need an idea for a quick to build wedding present!



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My oldest brother, a young-ish widower, is getting married to a nice gal in a few short weeks. I have been so swamped in my own home repair, work, etc… issues I haven't given a wedding gift much thought.

My first thought is a tea caddy. But honestly, I haven't lived with this same said brother since we joined the Navy… in 1980! I have no clue if either of them drink tea…

My next thought would be a mantle clock similar to the one that I made for my wife 2 years ago. Except this one in Walnut and Pecan instead of Walnut and Oak…

The only other gifts I can think of are either a Pizza Peel, which would be hard to get in on carry on luggage, or a small cutting board.

HELP, I need gift ideas, and FAST…

Post up if you have done quickie wedding gifts, and what they were…

Thanks.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Trivets. Simple and people love them.

Funny how non-woodworkers oohh and aahhh over simple projects and then just don't get all the work involved in say a box.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

The last two weddings I attended I actually made an order form in Photoshop that had pics of cutting boards I had done. I designed the form so it was unique for their wedding, that way it put them in the process of choosing what kind of woods they wanted and what style board. We included it with a card, and after they came back from their honeymoon they choose a end grain/checkerboard style. The matching tray was a surprise that I included with the board. They were thrilled and loved the gift









Both couples actually choose the same style board…that design seems really popular! The board is maple/Walnut w/ mineral oil/beeswax. The tray is curly maple/walnut, with a row of checkerboard down the middle, and miters with Maple splines.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Believe it or not, even though I am not thinking about that exactly the mention of Trivets just gave me either a stroke of genius, or a stroke, not sure which… But I can still talk okay so I guess I am fine…

A set of routed coasters! Simple to make, FAST which is key here, and it's hard not to like coasters right?

I have sheets or those little stick on felt feet that I need to do something with, and cork for the glass rest area should be easy to come by, and it cuts super easy with an xActo knife…

I know what I am doing this weekend, and LOML isn't going to be all that happy about it as I am sure she has other ideas for my time!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

that cork can be found at Lowes, I know 'cause that's where I got mine. Can also be found at most arts & crafts stores such as Michaels, Hobby Lobby, AC Moores.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

I made a pair of adarondac chairs but I didn't have to fly there .


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

You might consider the "Signature Wedding Gift" that my wife and I settled on and you can view at:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61529

Good luck and I'm sure he'll be pleased with whatever you decide.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are going with trivits, look at my cooling racks. They also make good coasters too, just keep small and no legs required. Look at my latest cooling rack post, there are some coasters in there.

Looks like most your projects would be appreciated, I'd say go with what you know you can do well, fast, they will love it, whatever…......................Good luck…....................


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

A family sign is always a well accepted gift either hand carved, router carved or scroll sawn. Ship it ahead of time via UPS in your own name and your brother's address.
MIKE


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Looking at your projects it seems you have some skills. Why not give them a card that lets them know that they can decide on a piece of furniture for the house and you'll make it. Even if they said coffee table or bed or whatever, it could be a fun challenge with a purpose.


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

Shotgun?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

So let me get this straight, a guy named ducky is suggesting a shotgun? Sounds suicidal to me!


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

I think clock is good…maybe fuse two contrasting woods together with a curvy bandsaw cut (if there is time for glue-up) as if to symbolize they are together for all of time…
My daughter is getting married in June and has a whole, growing list for me, and doesn't know that i am trying to save all the poplar, walnut and time i can for a surprise "hope chest" for her and matching end table for him!!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I think Craftsman on the Lake has the right notion - people's tastes are all over the board so you should let them decide which item they like. She may already have an heirloom clock or be on a no carb diet so a pizza peel would be useless to her. Remember when every woodworking magazine had plans for bagel slicers? I'll bet they all went to Goodwill or in the trash.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Mmmmm. Bagel slicer. Note to self. Look up bagel slicer plans!

Actually I was considering some sort of Celtic knot turning to symbolize permanently intertwined lives….

Another thought is a turned ring holder. LOML and I got a crystal one for a wedding gift, I use it every time I go to the shop. I do NOT want my ring and any of my machines to get tangled up!

In all honesty, he is moving to be with her, and the home they have (for now) needs a LOT of help. I bet a gift card to Home Depot, or whatever they have in Oklahoma City would be well appreciated…


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A nice clock makes for a good gift. It'd obviously need to be small enough to travel or to ship, but there are some really cool clock designs around, and the components don't have to be very expensive.

This one's a little big for travel, but is one I made for my brother's wedding in 2005.









Here's one made by LJ's "Andy" that's smaller….I had saved it to my favorites b/c I liked the design:


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I like that Stickley type clock. I can see an art deco radio dial in there and two red knobs. the horizontal cutouts are the speaker grill.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

A quick and fairly easy project that I have done a few times is a nice box that holds two stem glasses. The glasses may be used at the reception for the toasts, etc. They can then celebrate each anniversary thereafter with a toast.

I make the boxes out of whatever species wood I feel like. I line the box with padding to keep the glasses from rattling around. A divider keeps the glasses from banging into each other.

Cheers!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

How about a pair of lathe turned goblets; salt and pepper mills; hand carved picture frame.


----------

